# having trouble with Spidey



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I've got it assembled but it needs a repaint.

How much of a pain is it to paint after it's assembled?


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

are you airbrushing or painting by hand?


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

I removed all the locating lug overhangs so i could assemble after painting .
Think it could be done by brush but airbrushing gave me the finish i was after.
Soak the kit in water stick it plastic bag put in freezer overnight ant parts will crack apart,
Unless you used superglue have not tried that


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I could do either.

I used regular model cement to assemble it.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

IMHO it would be almost impossible to do the web detail on the inside of the arms and legs with it assembled. That being said, I am a little leary about deep-freezing the model to get it apart. But hey, I've never tried it so knock yourself out if your feeling lucky.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

it's a poorly designed kit, IMO. Why make him squatting with cavernous seams so as to make it nearly impossible to paint once assembled?


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

you may be better off brush painting the tricky areas first then masking with a latex liquid,then airbrush the outer body,you can pull the latex mask off when the model is dry using tweezers or a hobby knife.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

never mind


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

I recently disassembled a Starfury which had been together 10 years by freezing .
It was unpainted and has now been reassembled with no ill affects.
I did not invent this technique it is used by people restoring old kits "AURORAS"
etc.
Don`t fill with water just spray on surfaces.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

they really couldn't have made the seams along the webbing or something so what would be a seam would look like a filament of web on his costume?

In a hurry or something, Moebius? I mean, this was a gift. I hate when someone gives me a gift and it turns out to be a POC because of manufacturing issues.

And I wholly expect Moebius to come back with something snide, "it's the modeler's fault" or some other garbage. A cook is only as good as their ingredients.

BUT to be fair, I'll give it another try...


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you by any chance talking about the PL Spidey? The Moebius does have the seams running on the web pattern.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

to be fair.................
who else is making these kind of kits?
to be fair.....
modeling is not "shake and bake"
to be fair......
learn how to overcome the challenge instead of complaining....


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Here Here,


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

so you'll take any kind of scraps they throw at you?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I mean, take the Viper for example. Why make the hull in two halves down the center like that? Why not make a top and bottom? And decals where holes would be?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I haven't had any problems with Spidey or the Goblin. I've got 2 of each.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> I haven't had any problems with Spidey or the Goblin. I've got 2 of each.


Same here :thumbsup:
Moebius kits are some of the BEST engineered kits ever and I've been making them since 1961...I'm an Aurora Freak and you should try and put an original Bride of Frankenstein together, or the Creature for that matter....:freak:
Don't forget these are Hobby kits and they DO require a little skill...oh yeah...and patience....
Mcdee


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

"so you'll take any kind of scraps they throw at you?" 
If no one else makes it or i cant build it myself or convert something else, heck yeah!
take MPC's millenium Falcon for example. not a great kit to be sure but it was the only game in town for years. So im glad they threw it out there for us to buy. 

"I mean, take the Viper for example. Why make the hull in two halves down the center like that? Why not make a top and bottom? And decals where holes would be?"
Sometimes its much easier and cheaper to mold it like that or some prefer it that way. 
One seam on top is visable and one on bottom not so visable. OR 1 on each side so that BOTH are visable.....? gee, ill take one on top and 1 on bottom.

Decals? cmon dude.....
no disrespect intended but if you have this many issues building models maybe you might consider die-cast...


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad i was an Airfix kid in the 60s all these skills i learned
But my Spidey went together with just the normal dry fit first
little sanding and removed fitting lug overhang so that i could
paint then assemble.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

alright, to be fair, they are very nice, accurate models.

I just think they could have been designed a little better.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Magesblood said:


> alright, to be fair, they are very nice, accurate models.
> 
> I just think they could have been designed a little better.


Not only do I really like Spiderman and the Green Goblin kits, I think that they are engineered better than any styrene figure that I have built or seen. I would rather have this pose than settle for another to be easier to paint. 

So far I have painted Spiderman in sub assemblies and an putting it all together using Modeling Paste to fill the seams and then touch-up after it is all cured.

I did lots of trial/dry fits and did lots of prep work before I painted to make sure it would all come together.

However, I do think we need a pumpkin bomb!

Mark Dean


----------

